# Ο Internet Explorer βλάπτει τον ανταγωνισμό



## curry (Jan 19, 2009)

Από την ιστοσελίδα της Ελευθεροτυπίας η είδηση:


*Η σύνδεση του Internet Explorer με τα Windows περιορίζει τις επιλογές των καταναλωτών και υπονομεύει την καινοτομία λέει η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή.*

Στο τέλος της περασμένης εβδομάδας η Κομισιόν επιβεβαίωσε πως σε επιστολή της προς την Microsoft εκφράζει την άποψη ότι η αμερικανική εταιρεία παραβιάζει τους κανόνες του ανταγωνισμού και τα σχετικά άρθρα της Συνθήκης της Ε.Ε.

«Τα στοιχεία που συγκεντρώθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της έρευνας» σημειώνει η Ευρ. Επιτροπή στη σχετική της ανακοίνωση, «μας κάνουν να πιστεύουμε ότι η σύνδεση του Internet Explorer με τα Windows, χάρη στην οποία ο Internet Explorer είναι διαθέσιμος στο 90% των PC παγκοσμίως, στρεβλώνει τον ανταγωνισμό... παρέχοντας στον Internet Explorer ένα τεχνητό πλεονέκτημα στη διανομή του το οποίο οι άλλες εφαρμογές web browsing δεν μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν...»

«Έχουμε δεσμευτεί ότι οι δραστηριότητές μας θα είναι σύμφωνες με το ευρωπαϊκό Δίκαιο» απαντά η Microsoft, η οποία πάντως δεν αναφέρεται στην ουσία της επιστολής και περιορίζεται να προαναγγείλει ότι θα απαντήσει στην Κομισιόν στη διάρκεια της δίμηνης προθεσμίας που έχει στη διάθεσή της. 

Το σχόλιό μου προς την Κομισιόν βέβαια, είναι "σώπα, καλέ, γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα;"


----------

